# john deere 4300



## coukar (Nov 7, 2011)

HELP!! I am at my wits end with this tractor!!! We put in a new fuel filter and bled the lines and primed and did everything we are suppose to and now it will not stay running....starts and runs but when you start to push in the throttle it dies!!! help!!!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Iam thinking fuel injectors,maybe little plug and starving for fuel.
have you clean the air filter lately?

Does your manuel under trouble shooting offer answer?


----------

